# What kind of man is "less" attracted to emotional girls vs offbeat ones?



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok I know no one wants to be in a a relationship with a rude person, but as a NT, I`m not as kind & sensitive as the typical girl. I know lots of boys around me who admire a woman`s sensitivity, I think the majority of guys prefer it.
I like to know as a more eccentric & cool type, which type of guy is more suited for us NT girls? I`m not that gentle, nor I "play" affection on others.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

@marybluesky:

It depends on what the person needs from the relationship. However, based on type and since you posted this in the SP forum, I would say ISTP might match well with you. We're no bullshit people and aren't big fans of excessive affection. We're independent and like our space as well so no clinginess either. Add in the shared dominant-Ti and there can be a mutual understanding of how the other functions. Keep in mind though that in such a relationship both people need to work at it more to keep it alive, because they might become too distant and remote in it if they let it be too much.

EDIT: I realized I forgot to answer the attraction component, Here it depends on the person and other facts and I don't think I could associate it with type.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

I've heard that ISTP/INTP or even ISTP/ENTP pairings work well. 

But, yeah, I agree with @The Hammer.


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

I would also agree ISTP. ESTP's may be a bit much for you.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Deja Vu re: this topic.


----------

